# 33" Tiller Model 18618 PTO speed



## DieselMat (Aug 14, 2020)

Hi guys, I look for a pto tiller to my Deere which is 2000 rpm rear pto. I found for sale Bolens tiller model 18618. Seller says it’s 2000rpm pto speed but I can’t confirm that anywhere. Can anyone help me a bit?


----------

